# Sharif Medical College



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

hello ppl i wanted to hear some views about sharif medical college its studies environment and everything? i have not seen many people talking about it on this forum?


----------



## Hassan Babar 05 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome college dude. just take admsn without any second thought :thumbsup:


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hassan Babar 05 said:


> Awesome college dude. just take admsn without any second thought :thumbsup:


thanks  finally something good to hear i have already taken admission


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah same was the question in my mind that no one is taliking about sharif medical college.i also submitted my dues.


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

my cousin is studying in shareef...its awsome college...although some students complaint that that they are not provided with proper exposure to patients but on the other side its faculty is awsome....i had submitted my dues in LMDC when shareef med college called me so i didnt go there...but if they had called me first,,i would have gone there


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah there was hospital problem but i heard that they take students to itefaq hospital for clinical.is this true??


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

they take 4th and final years studentss to ittifaq trust,,not 1st 2nd and 3rd year..


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

yeah there is no need of clinical exposure in 1st and 2nd year.


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

i am glad to hear some really nice views


----------



## IQRA (Sep 30, 2012)

hm12 said:


> i am glad to hear some really nice views


So we are going to be class felllows.whats ur name ???


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

rockstar said:


> my cousin is studying in shareef...its awsome college...although some students complaint that that they are not provided with proper exposure to patients but on the other side its faculty is awsome....i had submitted my dues in LMDC when shareef med college called me so i didnt go there...but if they had called me first,,i would have gone there


Hey @rockstar, 
Could you give me a idea about the type of interview questions they ask. My cousin has an interview on 15 Nov. I would appreciate any help. I tried searching this whole forum but couldn't find anything on interview questions. Thank you in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

I liked your post so that you'd come on this thread cuz you're the best person to answer and secondly because you can't be contacted privately. Oh great! Offline *all the luck* 
Anybody else got any info about the interview questions? Urgent replies would be really appreciated.


----------



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

can anyone explain how this merit list works out? I'm on the merit list for the foreign nationals. There are 53 people on the list so how will they choose who gets in and who doesn't. Also, does Sharif contact only the top 10 people on the merit list? I'm a little below 20 and I haven't got any news from sharif. I didn't know I was on the merit list until I randomly checked yesterday.


----------



## Barbie (Nov 12, 2013)

My aggregate is 79.3 will i be able to get admission in shalamar


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

znb13_1994 said:


> can anyone explain how this merit list works out? I'm on the merit list for the foreign nationals. There are 53 people on the list so how will they choose who gets in and who doesn't. Also, does Sharif contact only the top 10 people on the merit list? I'm a little below 20 and I haven't got any news from sharif. I didn't know I was on the merit list until I randomly checked yesterday.


I'm on foreign list... I was supposed to have my interview today but i didnt go.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabi (Oct 1, 2012)

botmen said:


> I'm on foreign list... I was supposed to have my interview today but i didnt go.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


you received a call or mail for interveiw?


----------



## botmen (Sep 5, 2013)

rabi said:


> you received a call or mail for interveiw?


Call.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sami987 (Sep 24, 2013)

rosequartz said:


> Hey @rockstar,
> Could you give me a idea about the type of interview questions they ask. My cousin has an interview on 15 Nov. I would appreciate any help. I tried searching this whole forum but couldn't find anything on interview questions. Thank you in advance.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


yeah i got the call and gave the interview today...i'm at number 6 in foreign mbbs list..no need to worry about the interview at all they just talked about the fee in my interview and they ask you about the hostel requirement..thats it:thumbsup:


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

sami987 said:


> yeah i got the call and gave the interview today...i'm at number 6 in foreign mbbs list..no need to worry about the interview at all they just talked about the fee in my interview and they ask you about the hostel requirement..thats it:thumbsup:


THANK YOU SO MUCH!  It means alot!  
I hope you get into your desired college. 
All the best!

P.S. @rockstar, I apologize, I'm not usually like that but I had a really crappy day yesterday. 
Hope I didn't offend you...I didn't mean to.


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

any idea what type of questions are asked in sharif interview??


----------



## hm12 (Jul 21, 2012)

Life 4 u said:


> any idea what type of questions are asked in sharif interview??


basic questions.....about you? your parents? where else have you applied apart from sharif? why did you chose sharif over other colleges? are you willing to join SMDC if you are selected? thats it....


----------



## Life 4 u (Jan 30, 2012)

hm12 said:


> basic questions.....about you? your parents? where else have you applied apart from sharif? why did you chose sharif over other colleges? are you willing to join SMDC if you are selected? thats it....


Thanks alot !


----------

